# River wide strainer on Gallatin/ Montana



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

New tree fall. River wide. Sneaks are available, but not real safe. I portaged it.

It's visible from the road, but I didn't notice it. It is very large and will take some serious work to get it out. 

Keep your eyes open on the shuttle and you'll see it.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Canada said:


> New tree fall. River wide. Sneaks are available, but not real safe. I portaged it.
> 
> It's visible from the road, but I didn't notice it. It is very large and will take some serious work to get it out.
> 
> Keep your eyes open on the shuttle and you'll see it.


Thanks for the update but the Gallatin's about 120 miles long, at least 60 miles of it floatable this time of year- mind elaborating on where exactly?

I floated from Manhattan to headwaters this weekend and it was clear...


----------

